# few questions..



## Zentoph (Apr 18, 2006)

alright, gonna be asking about shit that I can probably find in other threads but I'd really appreciate any feedback about this shit cause I got a drug test coming up on 4/20 and I smoked on 4/13

I've had two previous drug tests through par and this one coming up is my third and last. taking them as part of a program to avoid charges of possession (1/2 oz). after my second drug test I'd say I smoked about two ounces over the course of two weeks, the last time I smoked was last thursday, 4/13.

don't have much fat, about 165 6'2 and I'm 17

alright, not sure if anyone will know some of these but its worth a shot

Does sur gel work? I didn't read all 6 pages of that thread but it seems to have good credentials.. has anyone ever used it and passed a test?

Are Amphetamines tested for in a drug test such as this? The letter with results say tested for "Cocaine and marijuana" but I doubt they'd list all of the different substances. I ask because I took 40mg of adderall earlier today so taking my ged would be fun heh.. I wouldn't have but I thought my test was next tuesday

I've heard working out is supposed to help, but can it also hurt? I don't know shit about how the THC molecules are stored in fat but could I somehow "release" them by burning fat?

Is it a bad idea to combine sur gel and a 'detox agent'? I haven't looked at a detox agent yet but heading up after this post to pick up a bottle. I've heard that all it does is dilute the thc but they detect it easily.

Also heard about cranberry pills or something similar to that I'd be able to find at a pharmacy, bad idea to use those with the sur gel and detox agent?

and one last thing heh.. After taking the sur gel and pissing once, does the next piss need to be for the drug test, or does the coating of the gel remain for a little bit and as long as you piss once your good for a day?

thanks for the help, PM me if you want my cell and would rather talk then type all this shit back or something heh..


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 18, 2006)

I always use the fake stuff in a bottle that keeps itself warm, works for me. That should only be used if they don't actually watch you pee.

http://www.cleartest.com/products/urine.html


----------



## Zentoph (Apr 18, 2006)

I tried 'sure jell' tonight with a drug testing thing that is apparently better then store bought ones, a friend knows someone who works with juveniles or something and got me one of those but no idea how accurate it is

the jell tasted like ******* ass and I couldn't finish it all, got it down to 1/4 left and couldn't swallow anymore without it coming back up.  drank another 20oz of water sometime in the 9 to 11 period that I was waiting for the sure jell to work and pissed the last half of my piss into the tester and it was negative on all.

hoping it works in two days, i'll let you guys know what I did, pass or fail


----------



## Lysergic420 (Apr 19, 2006)

Just be careful when drinking large amounts of water. Leah Betts, an English teenager, fell victim to water intoxication when she drank too much water when on ecstacy. She consumed 1.85 gallons of water in less than 90 minutes and died of water intoxication (basically your brain drowning). So yea, you can try those pills .I heard they are suppose to work if taken a week before the piss test. Water helps. Good luck


----------



## Ogof (Apr 20, 2006)

Amazing...I thought water intoxication was a myth. I was wrong.

Usually happens with athletes.


"What happens is that as the athlete consumes large amounts of water over the course of the event, blood plasma (the liquid part of blood) increases. As this takes place, the salt content of the blood is diluted. At the same time, the athlete is losing salt by sweating. Consequently, the amount of salt available to the body tissues decreases over time to a point where the loss interferes with brain, heart, and muscle function.

The official name for this condition is hyponatremia. The symptoms generally mirror those of dehydration (apathy, confusion, nausea, and fatigue), although some individuals show no symptoms at all. If untreated, hyponatremia can lead to coma and even death."


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2006)

DAMN...now even the water will kill ya'..


----------



## Zentoph (May 9, 2006)

Well I did my first test and it came back negative but diluted, I did another one (results come back wednesday) using sure jell again and hopefully it comes back negative without dilution, my piss was yellow this time so hopefully it worked better. i'll let you guys know


----------



## Zentoph (May 11, 2006)

im fucked, woke up a minute ago to the news of failing the drug test.  Sure jell does not work in all cases, my advice is to just not smoke.

Anyone know the minimum/maximum to the extent of charges of possession of 1/2 oz. of weed?  I'm 17


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

Zentoph said:
			
		

> im fucked, woke up a minute ago to the news of failing the drug test. Sure jell does not work in all cases, my advice is to just not smoke.
> 
> Anyone know the minimum/maximum to the extent of charges of possession of 1/2 oz. of weed? I'm 17


*Whats up Zentoph. Sorry to here ya failed your drug test. What a bummer. Like you said the best way to beat a drug test is not to smoke. As far as charges go i would try and look it up on the net. Do a google search. That's all i can think of. Sorry dude. *


----------



## Mutt (May 11, 2006)

www.norml.org

has all the state by state laws listed. 

Sorry to hear you failed your test.


----------



## Zentoph (May 11, 2006)

I have another one tommorow morning, got some advice from a friend of mine so I'm staying up all night drinking lots of water, I'm skinny so hopefully I can flush myself and have enough time to see how many multivitamins I need to turn my piss yellow and have it negative without dilution.. I'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## leo (Mar 8, 2007)

Going to use this total detox made by stinger in the mornin. Hope this works! The labs are so far advanced for probation now. anyone use this for the court system befor?


----------

